# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: مشكل جابجا شدن اعداد اطراف مميز / اسلش

## mhn6868

سلام و عرض ادب خدمت اساتيد و دوستان محترم
يه نرم افزار داريم كه نام كالا مثلا هست " رنگ موي 5/88 " موقعي كه ميخواد چاپ بشه يا همون پيش نمايش چاپ نام كالا بصورت " رنگ موي 88/5 " چاپ ميشه ؟ دليلش چيه ؟ چه راه حلي وجود داره ؟ تنظيمات زبان و منطقه رو روي هر حالتي امتحان كردم ، فونت رو عوض كردم ، پرينتر رو عوض كردم و ... اما حل نشد ، كسي تا حالا همچين مشكلي داشته ؟

ممنون ميشم اگه راهنمايي كنيد .

----------

